
Professors on food stamps: The story of academia in 2014 - jseliger
http://www.salon.com/2014/09/21/professors_on_food_stamps_the_shocking_true_story_of_academia_in_2014/
======
radmuzom
Yet another failure of the free market.

------
dannav147
So what do we do about this?

~~~
radmuzom
One possibility - The adjunct professors should form a union and negotiate
higher wages.

~~~
oplerno
There are already unions formed or being formed, and organizations such as New
Faculty Majority who are standing up for adjunct and contingent faculty.

